# I need someone to xplain what happened to my car.............



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi I'm from mex. city and my problem is this, yesterday i went to run my car to 1/4 mile, and all was fine, my first run of the day was very good I dont see any problem, but the second I was ready to run, with my car at 4000 revs, when the green light came I try to run but then the check engine turn on and the car not pass above 2500 revs in all gears, I've been looking for the problem in this and other forums and the problem look like it is the MAF, after that I got home and unplugged the battery, I hope this could reset all, but what do yo think?? I've heard that this help, and do I need to reground my MAF? cuz I knew only only old sr20 have this problem, mine is an SE 2001 p/p

please I need help

Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the car is in limp mode. you probably blew the MAF by bouncing it on something or something like that. This means you'll most likely need a new MAF.

do you have an intake?


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

yes i have kn filter, How can I know if my MAF still functions or not??????????,


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sentra mexico said:


> yes i have kn filter, How can I know if my MAF still functions or not??????????,



reset the ecu


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

ok, I'll do that, but that can help if it functions??????????


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sentra mexico said:


> ok, I'll do that, but that can help if it functions??????????


not sure what you just said, but if you reset the ECU and the SES light is still on and the car still only revs to 2500 then it could mean the MAF is dead. Most of the ECU's have several limp modes (for instance when my ECU died, my car was stuck at 1000rpm), from past stroies it appears that the 2500 RPM cutoff has to do with blown MAF's.

When you say K&N filter, do you mean a box type, as in it drops in the place of the stock paper one. Or are you refering to an open air element (cone shape)?


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

k%n cone shape


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sentra mexico said:


> k%n cone shape



ur best bet right now is to reset the ecu and pull the code it displays and that will pretty much tell u what is wrong


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sentra mexico said:


> k%n cone shape


sometimes the oil from the filter (especialy if it is over oiled) will get sucked in to the MAF and mess up the sensors, thus killing the MAF. Also the cone tends to bounce around, one good jolt (like in the burn out box at the track) could kill the MAF. Sounds like your MAF will need to be replaced, but pull the code to check for sure.


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi, again, well yesterday I cleaned my Maf with a alcohol and a cue tip, well today I installed the MAF and again the filter and plugged the battery and my surprise that ther is no more check engine and the revs are normal, I haven't drive it but it seems to be ok, but what do you think???? Tomorrrow I'll replace to the stock intake, do you think it is still the problem???????????

More late I will drive it to see better, and I tell you


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sentra mexico said:


> yesterday I cleaned my Maf with a alcohol and a cue tip... no more check engine and the revs are normal... do you think it is still the problem???????????
> More late I will drive it to see better, and I tell you


Let us know how the drive is. 
You may have just had oil buildup on the MAF. I would not recommend cleaning the MAF, as they are pretty sensitive, but if it worked then thats great. 
If there is no more check engine light, and it revs correctly, then I would say there is no more problem.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

let me ask you this:

is the filter secured in any way or can you physically move it up and down and the MAF and assembly move iwth it? if yes, you need to secure it !!!!


----------



## sentra mexico (Feb 9, 2004)

yes it moves but not much but what do you mean with that???


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

sentra mexico said:


> yes it moves but not much but what do you mean with that???


He was refering to the Pop-charger (K&N cone) alowing more movement to the MAF than the stock airbox. The MAF will move a bit with both. Its the large jolts, bumps, and knocks that effect it. However the fact that the cleaning seems to have cleared the light might mean it was an oil issue (fileter oil that is). 

Is it safe to assume that the light has not come back on?


----------



## specv_zak (Mar 21, 2004)

My car just went into this limp mode or whatever. Let me give you a little background. First of all, it's an 02 Spec-V with an intake and a cat-back. First my car wasn't starting. Brought it to the dealer. They started it just fine and gave it back. The next day it just shut down while I was driving. Brought it to the dealer. They replaced my ECU and gave it back. Two days after that The SES light came on and I was losing power. They replaced my cat and gave it back. It's been about a week and a half since then and just now when I went out to leave my SES light came on, there is almost zero throttle response and it wont rev over 2500. I just changed my engine and tranny oil two days ago but I don't think that could possibly make a difference at all. It sounds to me like they have been fixing the symptom, not the actual problem. Should I just take it to a different dealer? I'm going to try resetting the ECU today and I'll see if it runs.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

sentra mexico said:


> yes it moves but not much but what do you mean with that???


Tenes que asegurar que el filtro no esta saltando andentro del motor. El sensor se puede descomponer de tanto movimiento. Especialmente durante el inicio de una carrera. Tienes algo para amarar la entradad de aire? Sinta? algo? para reducir el movimento?


----------

